# converting dbx to livemail



## take (Apr 14, 2006)

I have successfully converted several documents .dbx from OE to livemail, using the import wizard, but there's one dbx file which has 20 megs of docs in it that does not want to convert over to live mail. Sometimes it says the file is empty and sometimes it doesn't even see it. Sometimes i'll look in the USERS/Documents area where the specific dbx file lives and I don't see it, and i'll drag it back in from after searching for it. Can anyone help getting this file over? Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *take*

Are you moving the .dbx files to the computer running Windows Vista or is Windows Live Mail on the Windows XP machine?

Can you view the .dbx file in Outlook Express?
If so, create a folder on the Desktop and open it.
Open the .dbx folder in Outlook Express, select a message, press *ctrl + A* to select all the messages in the folder.
Left click on the selected messages and *hold *the mouse button down, drag the messages out of Outlook Express onto the Desktop folder button on the Taskbar.
The Desktop folder should appear, continue to hold the mouse button down and drag the messages up into the Desktop folder and release the mouse button.

The messages will be converted to .eml files, which you should be able to drag into a folder in Windows Live Mail.
Open the folder in Windows Live Mail and drag the .eml messages into the right pane of Windows Live Mail and drop.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## take (Apr 14, 2006)

I am trying to convert the dbx files to the vista machine. I have transferred the outlook express files from my old xp machine, ( from a hard drive enclosure), to the vista machine. When I open the outlook express file on the vista machine, I can see the dbx files but I can't open them. I have imported several of them to vista live mail by using their import wizard, and they have converted successfully, but there are a few files still in my outlook express folder that I can't import or convert. Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, my suggestion is above. Open the folder in Outlook Express and convert the messages to .eml files as outlined above.

Do you no longer have access to Outlook Express?


----------



## take (Apr 14, 2006)

my dbx docs live in an "OE docs" file, which lives in "Outlook Express" file on my "old drive" file on my vista machine. I made a new folder on the desktop, dragged all the dbx docs into this file,. then tried to drag the new folder into the live mail. I kept getting this message "could not be opened because it does not exist or is busy being used by another application" I know it exists because when i look at the properties of the file it says 20.1 megs of stuff in it. I even tried sending it from the desktop to my email account. When the folder arrives as an attachment, i click on the attachment to read it and it says "your current security settings won't let you open this" Can you help please?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You say you are dragging the .dbx files themselves into Windows Mail?

Did you try the *Import *function in Windows Mail?
File > Import > Messages > Outlook Express 6 > Import mail from an OE6 store directory 
*Browse* to the location of the folder on the Desktop and select it.

Once the folder is selected, verify the directory path is correct, as the path may contain a duplicated folder name.
If that is the case, click the *Browse* button again and click the *Select folder* button once more, the directory path should then be correct.

Scroll down to: *Importing E-mail Messages* at this link for screenshots:
http://www.vista4beginners.com/Migrate-from-Outlook-Express-to-Windows-Mail

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------

